# Question on dog food



## babyeaston (Apr 26, 2012)

I have switched my chi and boxer to nutra source puppy and lamb and rice for big dogs and just wondering what anyone things of this. My boxer is doing amazing on it her coat to smooth and soft with less sheading. Can't really notice any difference in baby Easton just making sure it has everything thing he needs. It is all grain free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's not grain free since it has rice. Rice is a decent quality grain, but not necessary in a dog's diet.



Is this the one you feed? Let me know so I could give you my 2cents, for what it's worth.
Lamb Meal and Rice Dog Food Formula Dog Food


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

The nutra source, if its the one I think, isn't great for dogs. There is a website called dogfoodadvisor.com you could go onto and check out all different types of dog food. From 1 to 5 star foods. 5 star being the best.


----------



## babyeaston (Apr 26, 2012)

I think it rates a 4*


----------

